# Lady of the Lake: A Horror-Knight Vision



## Abishai100 (Nov 21, 2017)

I've always been fascinated by comics-stylized storytelling. I grew up reading Commando War Comics and when I got older, I was turned onto Batman (DC Comics) and horror-comics (e.g., _Friday the 13th_).

This type of storytelling speaks to a new age interest in shock-value art, perhaps a legacy of Alfred Hitchcock.

These stories present outlandish characters, heroic and/or macabre. Of particular note is the horror-film avatar Leatherface (the iconic chainsaw-wielding cannibal from the _Texas Chainsaw Massacre_ horror-film franchise).

Leatherface represents modernism paranoia (e.g., hardware-tech used as weapons) as well as pedestrian terrorism (e.g., the Boston Strangler).

In a trailer for the film _Leatherface: The Texas Chainsaw Massacre III_, the monstrous Leatherface is shown standing by a lake from which emerges the Camelot-lore angel known as 'the Lady of the Lake' who 'bestows' upon Leatherface his iconic murderous chainsaw.

This offbeat and imaginative trailer illuminates a special 'brand' in this genre of modernism storytelling --- the juxtaposition of traditional aesthetics with new age paranoia-shock aesthetics.

So here's a genre-adapted yarn about Leatherface and the iconic rogue Camelot-knight Lancelot competing for the 'hand' of the mysterious and beautiful Lady of the Lake.

This yarn is also in tribute to the new film _Leatherface_ (an origin-story!).

Enjoy!


*{LEATHERFACE PAINTING}*


 

====

The Lady of the Lake felt the overwhelming metaphysical need to resurface in the modern world, since men had become blinded and obsessed with commerce, consumerism, and capitalism conveniences (e.g., Cadbury, CVS, etc.)! The Lady of the Lake felt that the natural 'medicinal' mind had degraded into a candy-minded 'convenience-driven human' --- almost an animal (or a beast!). The Lady of the Lake hoped that the immortal spirit of the eccentric but valiant knight Lancelot would hear her 'call' and come to her aide in this important time. Meanwhile, U.S. President Donald Trump was enjoying the new horror-macabre American film _Leatherface_ at the White House.

 

Fortunately, Lancelot did indeed hear the call of the Lady of the Lake and found her body surfaced and singing in a swampy march in New Orleans (USA). New Orleans, the colorful city of clashing cultures, was home to much vampire-lore and offbeat cuisine, and Lancelot found it to be quite 'symbolic.' Lancelot realized that the Lady of the Lake was surfacing in New Orleans to remind modern man of the value of aesthetics-based cultural festivity (e.g., Mardi Gras) and the need for less materialism and gluttony (e.g., Burger King). Lancelot explained to the Lady of the Lake that, like her, he was an immortal seeking to 'improve' the minds of knighthood-minded men (even in modern times). Secretly, Lancelot was in love with the Lady of the Lake.

 

Unfortunately, a 'Leatherface-copycat' also heard the 'call' of the Lady of the Lake. This psycho (real name Thomas Hewitt) saw the film _Leatherface_ and decided that the chainsaw was the real 'sword of power' in the modern world of commerce and tools. Thomas did a pagan incantation ritual during which he imagined himself rising to prominence and 'greeting' the Lady of the Lake with his chainsaw and demanding to know why Barbie (the iconic Americana female figurine-doll) was not as 'popular' as she! The Lady of the Lake 'heard' this bizarre 'dream' of Thomas and decided that this 'modern psychopath' was the real Leatherface! Who would come to her rescue now?

 

Lancelot was still in New Orleans when he read the news story of a deranged Texan psycho named Thomas Hewitt who was performing 'Leatherface-copycat crimes.' Thomas had already killed three Texas policemen and was claiming he was the real Leatherface! Lancelot immediately guessed that Thomas's fanatical 'crusade' would lead him to the mystical and Utopian 'realm' of the Lady of the Lake, since daydreams about power and swords and terror would lead to intimations about immortality, bloodlust, and vain-glorious pride. Lancelot knew that Thomas/Leatherface would attack the Lady of the Lake if he did not intercede...somehow. So, Lancelot decided to hatch a plan to trick and trap the monster.

 

Lancelot sent a notice to CNN claiming that he was a 'modern vigilante' determined to hunt down Thomas/Leatherface and bring him to justice. In the notice, Lancelot wrote that Thomas was too much of a 'moral coward' to understand the real value of eternal values and aesthetics regarding knighthood, governance, humanity, and even magic. CNN cheered Lancelot on, claiming that any help the police would receive in apprehending Thomas (aka, 'Leatherface') would only expedite justice (as long as Lancelot did not go rogue!). When Thomas/Leatherface read these news reports and saw them on TV, he decided to travel down to New Orleans and search for the Lady of the Lake (convinced she was 'surfacing' to remind modern civilization of 'old world values'). Lancelot was in that same marsh where he greeted the Lady of the Lake, waiting for Thomas/Leatherface. When 'Leatherface' showed up, Lancelot swiftly decapitated him and remarked to himself, "Evil has been completely vanquished."

====


----------

